# IF YA SMELLLLLLALALALLALAOOO WHAT THE ROCK



## mattofvengeance (Feb 16, 2011)

... IS COOKIN!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2011)

We can debate all we like whether WWE is actually considered a sport...

But this is AWESEOME! 

And I also loved the time where he was a bad guy during the whole Nation of Domiation era.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 21, 2011)

Of course. It's technically sports entertainment. I was a huge Rock fan when during the attitude era, so I'm really excited about this. I may actually watch now


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 23, 2011)

Dusted this bad boy off specifically for this occasion


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 23, 2011)

SO GLAD he's back.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuck yeah. It's been a loooooooooooong time since I've watched anything that resembles wrestling, but I'll be tuning in for Wrestlemania for sure!


----------



## synrgy (Feb 23, 2011)

This almost makes me wanna watch wrestling again.

Almost.

Also, The Rock wants to know: Do you like PIE?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 23, 2011)

I watched the Undertaker / Triple H stare down the other night at the bar. I might have to start watching this crap again


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 23, 2011)

best statement in regards to wrestling

'I love it, its like a soap opera for men'


----------



## Origin (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad to see he hasn't abandoned acting. 

SORRY


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2011)

Man, he's totally twice the size he was when he left.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy said:


> Man, he's totally twice the size he was when he left.



Hell yes he is. After the Carwin fight, my bro found a pic of Brock talking to the Rock, and the ol Brahma Bull looks bigger than Brock.

Found it!


----------

